# Shed Antler Traps....pic heavy



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

I vaguely remember the first time I heard of a shed antler trap. It was in the pages of a Field and Stream magazine and I was very young and impressionable. After reading the excerpt, I quickly made my way to my parents pole barn and started looking for the needed supplies. Three re-bar stakes and some scrap fence,this should do the trick! I loaded up the four-wheeler and headed into the woods. I found a formidable area and pounded the stakes into the ground and formed the fence into a small V shaped contraption. Just like the pages depicted! I then filled the inner V with half picked corn cobs from the local farmers field and waited to claim my prize.

I returned a few days later with high hopes of a freshly cast shedor two in my contraption. But on arrival at my shed trap, I was immensely disappointed. Corn cobs picked clean and no sheds! I filled the trap with corn many times that year, but every time I experienced the same result; No sheds and a empty bait pile.

To this day, that failed attempt has left me a little bitter and a little skeptical of shed antler traps. But with more attention to shed hunting these days and more ingenious contraptions, I feel that a shed antler trap can be an achievable and productive tool. One I feel may have a place in the shed hunting tool box.

However, Before diving into the many types of shed traps. I would like to add that shed antler traps do not replace the need for many miles of boot leather walked each spring, I feel is needed to really rack up a mentionable shed collection. And I will always feel, that the feeling experienced from a shed found after a long day of walking timber, earned the hard way, will always beat the feeling of plucking a shed out of a trap.

Also, a shed found in a trap does not help advance your knowledge of a deer, like that of a naturally cast shed. I say this because I know for a fact that a bucks habits and wintering area, can be altered by a bait pile. Many sheds I find each spring in a non-baited areas, are in a bucks core area and fell during his normal routine. Finding these sheds can be a critical step in figuring out his puzzle. So in that sense, baiting a big buck into a shed trap can take away from this possible gained knowledge. But with that said, Ill do almost anything to find more bone, so lets look at some shed traps!

Hale Bale Shed Trap- I call this a poor mans shed trap. Though Ive never personally done this, I highly doubt its effectiveness and feel its probably a waste of bait. The hay bale trap is made by setting two hay bales closely together and poring the corn between the bales. The idea is that a buck will push his head between the bales and knock off a loose antler.









A 190" class buck with his head buried in my brush pile trap


Brush Pile Trap- I did this a few years ago on property that was over run with other hunters. It was my way of making a shed trap with out drawing attention to it. I found a freshly cast shed only a few yards from the brush pile but not the mega giant sheds I was after. My target buck did use the shed trap/bait pile and feel it would have worked if he had been ready to shed at the times he used it. I think this shed trap is very friendly for skittish bucks and is the most cost effective. To make a brush pile shed trap, just pour some corn in a pile and stack some freshly cut/green branches on top of the bait pile.









Bungee and Bucket- Again, I have a never tried this but In theory, looks like it would work well. The only concern I have is that bucks in my area are weary of trail cameras, let alone such a noticeably large and awkward contraption in the deer woods. If your deer are accustom to human intrusion and feeders, I feel that this could be a very productive shed trap.











Bungee Cord Square- This trap is made with four stakes and dozen bungee cords. I first time I saw this shed trap was on Facebook and made by a gentleman named Dean Safris. He made the trap and quickly captured the match sheds to a 160 class buck. Though it uses the same theory of the Bungee and Bucket shed trap, I feel that is trap looks less invasive and the deer would tolerate its presence much better. To make the trap, pound four stakes into the ground in a square, then stretch a dozen or so bungee cords around and across the stakes. Then pour corn in and around the trap. Below you can see Dean, his trap and the aforementioned sheds!










As with any of the antler traps noted, the traps should be erected and baited during peak shed season. Some may take time for the deer to come accustom to, so starting a shed antler trap now (Mid-January) and running it until the end of March would be my suggestion. Farms where you are limited on access or farms that lack bed/feed (likely shedding areas) are good places for shed traps. Also, if your targeting a certain buck, shed traps and bait piles will likely help make finding those the sheds easier. In closing, Ill leave you with a few shed antler pictures and get you fired up to make your own shed antler trap!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

cool post and pics..might hafta try one of these..thanks for the info


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been wanting to add that to my troff feeder....just haven't been down there too....and the way corn is in price....not really worth it to me for a couple sheds to feed the *****


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I have heard of guys using feed under a picnic table to get sheds. Thx for posting the ideas.
LindyRigger


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flanders (Jan 23, 2013)

i would be worried to show up to one of these traps to only find a buck tangled and stuck! nothing beats some good old fashion walking and looking and i feel this also makes u a better hunter.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

flanders said:


> i would be worried to show up to one of these traps to only find a buck tangled and stuck! nothing beats some good old fashion walking and looking and i feel this also makes u a better hunter.


I agree, the easy way is not always better in the long run.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

StumpHawg said:


> I agree, the easy way is not always better in the long run.


Did either of you read paragraphs 4 and 5?


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I really like that brush pile trap, makes sense!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

medicsnoke said:


> Did either of you read paragraphs 4 and 5?


no I only read pictures


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Another idea is to put corn up close to or in the crevass of a decent sized downed log...the buck hits his horns on the log and off they come...not sure I like the idea of making something the deer could potentially get tangled in...imo.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

StumpHawg said:


> no I only read pictures


hahaha, i love your honesty


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ima thinkin' all that bucket trap would do is attach a bucket to the deer's head!

Other ideas semm good though.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

minus the antler traps where do you guys seem to find the most sheds? All of mine have come from the same general area down in a creek on my property but I never seem to catch anything moving through there


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Itll be my first year shed hunting in Ohio. I'm in Wv so sheds are a foreign thing around these parts, lol.


----------

